# Panko Bread Crumbs and Chicken Strips



## Callisto in NC (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have my usual corn flakes or even regular bread crumbs.  I have panko bread crumbs and I'd like to do chicken strips.  I usually prefer to bake but I guess I could fry them.  Question is, will panko crumbs work with chicken strips?  I was thinking egg wash, dip in seasoned panko crumbs, bake.  Does anyone know if that can be done or should I just fry them?  Will they fry up if I try?

Help!!  Please!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it would be okay to bake it.

here's 2 recipes

http://www.recipezaar.com/84247



http://recipes.bgkulinar.net/recipe-Crisp+Panko+Chicken+Cutlets-10173


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

If the chicken strips are fairly thin (or pounded to be thin) I think it would work without burning.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep it will work. I have done it with no problem.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> If the chicken strips are fairly thin (or pounded to be thin) I think it would work without burning.


They are thin and a little funky as they sit defrosting in the water.  I think I got a little ripped off in the "freshness" category but that's okay.  

I'm think I'm going to try that first posted recipe, it sounds good.  

I have this fear of frying chicken strips.  Did it once and they were cooked outside, raw inside.  Gross, gross, gross.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 28, 2008)

GB said:


> Yep it will work. I have done it with no problem.


Did you dredge in flour before the egg wash and panko?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Callisto - it's probably too late this time but this is a recipe I really like.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Sesame Chicken with Honey Dip[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]½ cups mayo[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 tsp dry mustard[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 TBS minced onion[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breasts[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]½ cup seasoned breadcrumbs[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]¼ cup sesame seeds[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2 TBS honey[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 TBS Dijon mustard[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Preheat oven to 425°.  In a medium-sized bowl combine ½ of the mayo, dry mustard and onions, mix to blend well.  And chicken and toss to coat.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Toss breadcrumbs and sesame seeds to mix.  Roll chicken in breadcrumbs to coat.  Place in a single layer on a baking sheet and bake for 10 minutes, until lightly browned and crisp.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
Then just dip in a honey/mustard type dip - mayo, Dijon, honey.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Did you dredge in flour before the egg wash and panko?


Nope


----------



## babetoo (Aug 28, 2008)

certainly should work. i use panko all the time for chicken and fish. i find that if i take a little longer to brown it at a lower temp. then it is done in middle. 

i find it delicious. 

babe


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 28, 2008)

GB said:


> Nope


Thank goodness.  I didn't and I got a little worried.  

Kitchenelf ~ that sounds really good.  Yes, it is a little late, but it gives me an excuse to try again.  I love experimenting.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Note to Self ~ the salt addition to panko for chicken is NOT the same as the salt addition to Talapia.  Over salted for darn sure.  But otherwise it wasn't too bad just took way too long to cook.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's something I made over the summer. It's something sweet if you want something sweet.  Add flour, sugar (1 part flour to 1/3 part sugar) - less if you don't want it that sweet, salt, a little bit thyme powder and garlic powder. Add chicken in. Then dip that in eggs. Mix panko with raisins. Coat chicken with that. Fry it.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 5, 2008)

I like to fry using olive oil - that's my little twist.


----------



## B-rad (Sep 6, 2008)

any time I bread with Panko I pre-toast the crumbs - it gives the meat a nice "fried" flavor but skips the deep-frying.


----------

